# meine sehr traurige FISCHGESCHICHTE



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

hallo leute,
war schon lange nicht mehr bei euch - den GRUND dafür möcht ich hier kurz schildern.

also, nachdem mich die arbeiten an meinen 2 teichen fast zum WAHNSINN getrieben haben ...die bauausführende firma war grottenschlecht, begann der SOMMER 2003. ihr wisst ja selbst, was da los war ..jeden tag HITZE, volle BULLE. hab sogar ein gerät gekauft um die temp. RUNTERZUKÜHLEN. musste auch CHEMIE einsetzen, um die algen zu bekämpfen. zusätzlich hab ich eine BESCHATTUNG gebaut, sodass wir alles WOHLAUF überstanden haben.

bis dann der 15.oktober kam
seit einigen jahren gebe ich immer um diese zeit die FISCHE und das sonstige KRIECHZEUGS in`s POOL. dort fahre ich den SOMMER über mit wenig CHEMIE. ab ende AUGUST gibts überhaupt keine CHEMIE mehr im POOL. bevor ich das zum ersten mal gemacht habe, wurden die WASSERWERTE von einem CHEMIKER gemessen; der gab sein OK dazu.

nur voriges jahr, da hab ich die CHEMIE getauscht und bin auf die QUATTRO-CHEMIE umgestiegen, weil die im POOL besser funktioniert hat.

wie gesagt, seit ende august bin ich CHEMIELOS gefahren und hab auch fleissig LEITUNGSWASSER dazugegeben, ausserdem hat es öfter geregnet.
am 15.OKTOBER haben wir, die ganze FAMILIE die ÜBERSIEDLUNG durchgeführt. schon nächsten TAG in der FRÜH schwammen 15 von 150 FISCHE bauchüber im pool.
GROSSALARM
2 FISCHTIERÄRZTE + 1 CHEMIKER sind angerückt. eine NOTFALLSTATION wurde eingerichtet. mit diversen LÖSUNGSMITTELN haben wir probiert, die fische zu RETTEN. nix da, alle TOT, auch mein grosser STÖR, der ALBERT und die kleinen STÖR, die ALBERTINOS und der grosse 6 kilo-KOI, der CHEF, alle waren sie TOT.

die FEUERWEHR hat dann frisches wasser in die 2 TEICHE gepumpt und wir haben so schnell als möglich die FISCHE eingefangen und wieder rübergertragen. dnach sind nochmals 20 GESTORBEN.

ich war noch nie in meinem leben so ANGEFRESSEN, hab mir schon überlegt, die FISCHE alle zu VERSCHENKEN und die TEICHS zuzuschüttten.

nun, seit heute bin ich wieder BETRIEBSBEREIT. wir haben alles top GEPUTZT und füllen den moment WASSER ein. 

da ich mein haus ohnehin VERKAUFE, siehe www.oesterreichimmobilien.at werde ich es mir sehr schwer ÜBERLEGEN, ob ich bei meinem neuen haus nochmals einen TEICH machen werde. ja vielleicht einen kleinen, für max. 10 FISCHE. allem ANDEREN bin ich nicht gewachsen - hab das ganze STRÄFLICH unterschätzt.

es bleibt für mich allerdings ein RÄTSEL, warum die FISCHE gestorben sind. wenn irgendwelche CHEMIE-RÜCKSTÄNDE die SCHULD gewesen, so hätten doch ALLE daran glauben müssen.  vielleicht war`s der SCHOCK, hab keine AHNUNG. so weit zum meinen FISCHEN 

beruflich geht es mir gut - bin mit meiner plattform http://www.chirurgencheck.com im DAUERSTRESS. bin halt auch nicht mehr der JÜNGSTE 

so, euch wünsch ich alles GUTE und mir ebenso.


gruss an ALLE, macht`s GUT


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Ohh - das hört sich nicht gut an, man hört die traurigen Schwingungen richtig durchklingen. Mit Fischen kenn ich mich nicht wirklich gut aus, wenns die Chemie nicht war, wars vielleicht zu große Temperaturunterschiede oder zu starkek Wasserwertveränderungen. Ist auf jeden Fall sehr schade.

Aber wenns an den nächsten Teich geht - auch ein Teich ohne Fische ist sehr schön - dann haste auf keinen Fall mehr das Trauerspiel!


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Die Chemie war bestimmt daran schuld!!
In ein pool kommt doch soviel zeugs damit ja keine algen sich bilden und auf gar keinen fall sich getier im wasser ansammelt......

Aber mal so nebenbei:
Wie sollen fische in einem Pool überleben???
Wo soll der ganze sauerstoff herkommen???

Fische:
Ja,aber artgerecht Haltung vorrausgesetzt

Große Fischleere Teiche haben viele Probleme!!!
Das wissen in diesem Forum besonderst die leute die ihren Frosch / Krötenbestand nicht unter kontrolle haben!!
Ausserdem gibt ne menge __ fliegen,die kaum feinde im Wasser haben während ihrem Larvenstadium haben....


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Virginia,

zuerst habe ich gar nicht verstanden, was Du uns sagen wolltest, bis es mir dann gedämmert ist: Du wirfst Deine Fische in den POOL (die Bezeichnung Kriechzeugs hat ja auch schon eine gewisse Aussagekraft) und wunderst Dich, dass die alle kieloben schwimmen ?? Was ist denn "wenig Chemie", wenn Du schon die Algen im Teich mit vermutlich Kupfersulfat bekämpfst? Was hat der Chemiker eigentlich gemessen ? Was glaubst Du wohl, wo die gesamte Chemie aus dem Pool hin ist (vom Entweichen des Clorgases einmal abegesehen) ? Und wieso hat ein anderes Produkt besser gewirkt - weil es sanfter ist ?? Ein wenig Leitungswasser und Regen werden es schon richten, merkwürdig nur, dass der Pool auch nach dem Absetzen der Chemie so gar nicht grasgrün wird... Der Umstand, dass die Tiere nicht schon in den vergangenen Jahren verreckt sind,  sollte Dich nicht zu dem Trugschluss verleiten, dass das in Ordnung war, was Du veranstaltet hast. Ich habe selbst einen Pool, empfinde aber schon die Idee als skurril und absurd.

Also, es tut mir leid, aber ich bin ziemlich fassungslos. Ein dringender Ratschlag: Nicht Geld ausgeben für Teichbauer, Chemiker, Kühlautomaten und sonstigen Firlefanz, sondern entweder selbst wirklich schlau machen - oder von einem Teich (und erst recht von Fischen !) die Finger lassen ! Und in den perfekt gewienerten Teich würde ich auch nicht sofort wieder Fische geben - die armen Kreaturen ! Ein wenig Verantwortung hat man schon auch dann noch, wenn man "nicht mehr die Jüngste" ist.

Das mag sich jetzt grob anhören (und ist auch grob gemeint), aber dabei kommt mir dann doch die Galle hoch.

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

> Große Fischleere Teiche haben viele Probleme!!! 
> Das wissen in diesem Forum besonderst die leute die ihren Frosch / 
> Krötenbestand nicht unter kontrolle haben!! 
> Ausserdem gibt ne menge __ fliegen,die kaum feinde im Wasser haben 
> während ihrem Larvenstadium haben....

Fische im Swimmingpool? Froschbestände die man "unter Kontrolle hat"?   
In Teichen von Größen die mit den meisten Gartenteichen vergleichbar sind leben natürlicherweise überhaupt keine Fische. Und das führt zu Problemen wie "unkontrollierte" Froschbestände und Fliegenlarven?  Da können dich wohl zig Besucher mit Naturteichen (entsprechend der in diesem Forum gültigen Definition) aufklären. 

Der Sinn des Umsetzens der Fische in den Swimmingpool erschließt sich mir leider noch nicht. Teich zu klein?

Grüße,

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

diese Vorgehensweise bzw. Denkweise kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen...   

ich hab zwar keinen Pool... selbst wenn, würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen, in diesen meine Fische zu setzen... das doch in einem Pool immer ein Restbestand von Chemie vorhanden ist, ist selbst mir klar...
 
aber vielleicht liege ich ja falsch... vielleicht gibt es ja Leute, die auch zu einem "Fisch" keinerlei " Beziehung " haben... sondern betrachten diese nur als Schauobjekte...
aber selbst dann....

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

abseits aller berechtigter Kritik bleit mir nur eines zu sagen, was hier noch fehlt:

Mein herzlichstes und aufrichtiges Beileid!

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

stimmt... das wurde vergessen...

schon traurig.... 

:flop: 

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

*da hab ich aber PRÜGEL bekommen*

nur so EINFACH, wie ihr DENKT, ist die sache nicht gelaufen.
bei uns am BERG heroben, auf 800 meter, da kommen im WINTER schon mal 20 grad MINUS zusammen. hab natürlich mit EISFREIHALTER usw. gearbeitet, aber ohne grossen ERFOLG. ein TEICH ist 1,50 m tief, der andere, für die JUNGFISCHE nur 90 cm.
da kam mir die IDEE, mit dem POOL, der ist nahe am HAUS und friert im winter nicht ein, da dieser mit HOLZBRETTER abgedeckt wird. nun 3 jahre hat das ja GANZ TOLL funktioniert, leider im 4ten jahr nicht mehr.
der CHEMIKER sagt, die WASSERPROBE, die er gemessen hat, die war OK. er sagt auch weiters, dass wenn die CHEMIE schuld gewesen wäre, ALLE FISCHE tot sein hätten müssen. das klingt für mich irgendwie LOGISCH. nur kann ich mir beim besten willen keinen reim darauf machen, was sonst SCHULD war. die WASSERTEMP. war die gleiche wie im TEICH - vielleicht war es der SCHOCK ...aber ZIFIX, warum hat es früher funktioniert.
aber SCHLUSS-STRICH. hab viel GELERNT aus der sache und werde mir in sachen WINTER was neues überlegen.

KRIECHZEUGS , das war der GESAMTAUSDRUCK für WASSERTIERE, die ich nicht 100% ig beim NAMEN kenne  war aber nix dabei, was grösser als 5 cm war.

wünsch euch alles GUTE

gruss

VIRGINIA


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Virginia...

es gibt doch dann auch noch die Möglichkeit einer Teichheizung...
wenn dann der Teich noch zusätzlich abgedeckt wird, dürfte auch hoch oben auf dem Berg nichts mehr passieren...
auch wir im Odenwald erreichen manchmal diese Temperaturen... 
wir hatten auch dieses Winter einige sehr kalte Tage... aber in unserem Teich hatten wir immer eine Temp. von mind. 10 Grad... ohne Abdeckung..

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Ich will mich hier in nichts hineinsteigern, deshalb lasse ich es dabei, dass man sich seine Tiere nach seinen Möglichkeiten aussucht. Ein Hund, der viel Auslauf braucht, gehört nicht in eine Etagenwohnung, selbst wenn man ein Laufband besitzt. 

Stefan


----------

